# Dragon by the Tail



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

My wife and I were out visiting family in Tennessee this July. We brought along our tandem to ride the back roads outside of Knoxville. One of the rides that I just had to do was the Tail of the Dragon; as I’d rode this a few summers back on my single bike. The attached photos were taken by the professional photographers who hang out at a few chosen spots along the road. I finaly got around to downloading the photos last week. The ride was just an up and down the Dragon’s Tail, as we didn’t have the time to ride the 183 km loop. It’s a fun ride so long as you don’t ride it on a weekend or holiday, as the motorbike and car traffic would be excessive.

Ride on!!!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

You guys are really roaring. Cool bike, too.


----------



## sw150 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice. I've had my car up there a couple of times. Its a great area.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

:thumbsup: Nice pics. Looks like the two of you are having a blast.


----------



## sowleman (Jun 21, 2008)

We have ridden the Dragon a few times(motorcycle, car, single, and tandem). My wife loved the tandem on the dragon. Got a kick out of passing a motorcycle at 45 mph on a downhill. One of the best rides ever!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Zoom, zoom, zip!

Sweet!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I can see that the photo's were taken on a downhill. The smiles are a dead giveaway!


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*about 50% right*



cyclust said:


> I can see that the photo's were taken on a downhill. The smiles are a dead giveaway!


The first 4 photos were taken during the climb up.


----------

